# Another Winter Question



## Scott Z. (Jul 13, 2006)

Ok - it's obviously getting to that time of year for us living in more cold climates to be thinking of winterization. I know I'll be storing the batteries in the shop during the winter. But what about leaving the trailer plugged in - does that damage anything - inverter, etc.? We find it's a great place to store Christmas and birthday presents but we're typically always getting them in the dark after kids have gone to bed.

Yes, this may be a simple question - but I'm a simple person (most of the time).


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I have my RV plugged in year round, no problems, just check the water level in the battery from time to time.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

GlenninTexas said:


> I have my RV plugged in year round, no problems, just check the water level in the battery from time to time.
> 
> Regards, Glenn


+1


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Most leave it plugged in to keep the battery charged when not in use. If you remove the battery, I do not see any need to leave plugged in, unless you need to reheat your coffee with the microwave sometimes


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> Most leave it plugged in to keep the battery charged when not in use. If you remove the battery, I do not see any need to leave plugged in, unless you need to reheat your coffee with the microwave sometimes


Yeah! and don't forget tol leave a few cold ones in the fridge and the television ready to go. It's a great place to escape to. Nobody looks for me there. Don't forget to leave your cell phone in the house


----------



## cmhaugen (Aug 31, 2006)

I just made sure it was charged and disconnected the cables. It was still charged in the spring after weathering a few 30 below zero nights. If you take it out make sure you don't put it on a cement floor as it will discharge.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Scott,

As I am reading this, you are asking about running shore power when the batteries are out of the trailer. Is this correct? If so... good question!

I don't think there will be any issues. You will need to make sure the loose battery cables are isolated fom the frame or anything they might short against, but once that is done I don't think you would do any damage to the converter. Maybe we should turn on the Bat Light and put a call in for CamperAndy!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Scott,
> 
> As I am reading this, you are asking about running shore power when the batteries are out of the trailer. Is this correct? If so... good question!
> 
> ...


Doug you sure boost the old ego for me.

To answer the question about staying plugged in with the batteries disconnected. It is no problem at all but there is one warning. Operation of the electric slide could over load the converter or you could have under voltage issues with the motor. Can you open and close the slide with out the batteries? Yes but I would not do it unless you REALLY need to. The only other big load would be the furnace and it will operate just fine with only the converter.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Scott,
> 
> As I am reading this, you are asking about running shore power when the batteries are out of the trailer. Is this correct? If so... good question!
> 
> ...


 Holy Travel trailer PDX! This is a job for CamperAndy!









All joking aside, i did that one winter with another TT and had no issue. It looks like this year we'll be storing our beloved TT here at the Gregg estate and I may do the same with the power routine. I left my battery connected when I stayed "powered up" over the winter and did not notice any appreciable change or negative consequence. In case of loss of power during a snow storm the TT makes a good second home to keep warm and comfortable in too!

That was not an invitation for you non-winterizing netherand dwellers to chime in...and you know who you are!









Eric


----------



## Scott Z. (Jul 13, 2006)

Since I have the lowly 26RS







with only a manual slide rear slide







then it appears I should be alright.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

egregg57 said:


> That was not an invitation for you non-winterizing netherand dwellers to chime in...and you know who you are!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok, that's an invitation right there...this is me chiming


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Okay, this is great information even for those of us that don't winterize (maybe we summer-ize) the coldest it gets here is like 30 and thats only for about a week







I never got a chance to even see if our heat works. I'll have to wait until it cools off a bit so the thermostat can kick in lol


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi, Scott!
I kept my OB plugged in, all last winter, and put a portable heater in, running it on the coldest nights. I also used my OB, last winter, without incident. I remember back when I had a Scotty TT (16 1/2'), years ago, it WAS a great place to hide Christmas gifts, etc. HOWEVER, take my advice. Do NOT put together a basketball backboard & goal in one of these TTs!! WHY? I thought I would NEVER get it through the door.





























Darlene


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

egregg57 said:


> warm and comfortable in too!
> 
> That was not an invitation for you non-winterizing netherand dwellers to chime in...and you know who you are!
> 
> ...


Good Grief, even his signature pic has snow in it!!! You winterizing guys really know how to flaunt it don't you.






















Regards, Glenn


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

GlenninTexas said:


> Good Grief, even his signature pic has snow in it!!! You winterizing guys really know how to flaunt it don't you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha Haa!
Right on, Glenn!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Good Grief, even his signature pic has snow in it!!! You winterizing guys really know how to flaunt it don't you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha Haa!
Right on, Glenn!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Hey! here in NE anything worth doing is worth doing 100%. Clean-up the rig, unload, drain the lines, add the anti-freeze, fill the traps and add snow. There...winterized!


----------



## bridge bandit (Apr 29, 2006)

Is it me or is NobleEagle bragging about the beautiful weather and trying to make us poor saps that have to deal with the cold winter envious. Good golly we are already dealing with snow this weekend - we got a forcast for snow. Our mountain areas already got 10-15 cm last night. I"M STILL HOPING TO GO CAMPING A COUPLE MORE TIMES.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

get used to it, a few rub it in all winter...............eh, Ghosty


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

bridge bandit said:


> Is it me or is NobleEagle bragging about the beautiful weather and trying to make us poor saps that have to deal with the cold winter envious. Good golly we are already dealing with snow this weekend - we got a forcast for snow. Our mountain areas already got 10-15 cm last night. I"M STILL HOPING TO GO CAMPING A COUPLE MORE TIMES.


I'm not bragging....If I WAS bragging I would tell you about the week long of 90 degree weather and no rain expected 90 degree weather for this weekend







but I don't want to brag so I won't tell you


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Yeh it is that time of year when Ghosty and the rest start letting us know how warm it is. I think this year I'll fill him up with the pink stuff







( non-toxic of coarse). When there is snow on the awning or frost on the windows thats about when my wife throws in the white towel. I fiqure I got until the end of October









John


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)




----------

